# WAGO 750 889 Speichert kein Programm!



## KNX_tn (31 Oktober 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,
Ich habe ein kleines Projekt erstellt, es entsteht aus 1 Eingang (DI), 1 Ausgang (DO). 
wie habe ich das Projekt auf WAGO 750 889 gespeichert?
1: Projekt, Alles bereinigen 
2: Projekt, Alles übersetzen 
3: Online, Einloggen 
4: Online, Quellcode Laden
Erstmals funktioniert alles wie es sein soll, dann nach Ausschalten und wieder Einschalten funktioniert gar nicht mehr, ich muss wider online => Einloggen => Start drücken dann funktioniert alles wieder. ich habe das Gefühlt dass ich nichts auf den Controller gespeichert habe :/ und muss immer wieder das Projekt anlegen.
Info: ich habe keine SD Karte.
Ich habe versucht mein Problem selbst zu lösen bevor ich hier was schreibe, trotzdem habe ich keine Lösung gefunden deswegen bin ich hier gekommen, ich bin neu in der WAGO Welt.
Vielen Dank im voraus
LG


----------



## Oberchefe (31 Oktober 2022)

"Einloggen", "Bootprojekt erzeugen"


----------



## KNX_tn (31 Oktober 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> "Einloggen", "Bootprojekt erzeugen"


Vielen lieben Dank für Antwort, ich habe es gemacht trotzdem hat nichts gebracht, ich musste wieder auf START drücken dann funktioniert alles. 
Gleich Problem, habe den Controller ausgeschaltet und wieder eingeschaltet dann funktioniert nichts mehr, musste wieder EINLOGGEN,START:
lg


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 Oktober 2022)

Ich kenne mich mit der Wago nicht aus aber bei anderen Codesys basierenden Steuerungen ( z.b. Schneider LMC ) kann man in den Parametern einstellen, wie sich die Steuerung beim Hochlauf verhalten soll ( Stop / Run... )


----------



## KNX_tn (31 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich mit der Wago nicht aus aber bei anderen Codesys basierenden Steuerungen ( z.b. Schneider LMC ) kann man in den Parametern einstellen, wie sich die Steuerung beim Hochlauf verhalten soll ( Stop / Run... )


Danke für die Antwort, das macht sinn, ich gucke mall ob ich was finde.
lg


----------



## Tobsucht (31 Oktober 2022)

Hast Du mal den Betriebsartenschalter angeschaut? Ich denke der steht nicht auf Run/Start.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 Oktober 2022)

Bzw. steht evtl. ein Fehler an, der den Anlauf verhindert? Was sagt der Diagnosespeicher?


----------



## KNX_tn (31 Oktober 2022)

Tobsucht schrieb:


> Hast Du mal den Betriebsartenschalter angeschaut? Ich denke der steht nicht auf Run/Start.


Hi Tobsucht,
ich bin immer noch in der Suche, ich weiß nicht wo es ist.
ich melde mich wieder wenn ich den Betriebsartenschalter finde.
lg


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 Oktober 2022)




----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 Oktober 2022)

Das könnte auch dein Problem sein ( siehe auch Infotext im roten Kästchen ):


----------



## KNX_tn (31 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 64599


DAS WARS!!
 Ich habe im Codesys (Hilfe) nach Betriebsartenschalter gesucht , ich dachte dass es eine Software Einstellung ist.
Vielen liebe dank.
Einen schönen Tag wünsche euch alle 
LG


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 Oktober 2022)

Super, dann viel Erfolg weiterhin.

Und ein Tipp, wirf einfach mal einen Blick ins Handbuch. So findet man so Themen am schnellsten. Ich habe z.B. noch nie eine Wago in der Hand gehabt aber nach ein paar Minuten Handbuch lesen weiß man was los sein *könnte* 

https://devicebase.net/products/775/wago_controller_knx_ip_handbuch.pdf


----------



## KNX_tn (31 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Super, dann viel Erfolg weiterhin.
> 
> Und ein Tipp, wirf einfach mal einen Blick ins Handbuch. So findet man so Themen am schnellsten. Ich habe z.B. noch nie eine Wago in der Hand gehabt aber nach ein paar Minuten Handbuch lesen weiß man was los sein *könnte*
> 
> https://devicebase.net/products/775/wago_controller_knx_ip_handbuch.pdf


Dank für den Tipp 🙏


----------

